# Was Hugo Chavez a good or bad man?



## Lakhota (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe some of both...?

Was Hugo Chavez a good or a bad man? - Yahoo! Answers

Hugo Chavez Was a Bad Man. But Not That Bad. | The Philly Post

Dictator Or Defender Of The Poor: Does Hugo Chavez's Polarizing Legacy Make Him A Bad Man? | Global Grind

The legacy of Hugo Chavez and his politics of popularity - The Drum Opinion (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## eots (Mar 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na8W4Bx1Z1A]The Ballad of Peter Pumpkinhead / XTC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 9, 2013)

Chavez like his acolyte barakula obama is a very bad man.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 9, 2013)

Man of the Venezuelan people. Survived a Bush supported coup 2002. By sheer popularity.


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 12, 2013)

For Venezueians and South Americans in general , Hugo was a great saviour . And he was .
Right wing Americans in particular hated him because he identified America as a terrorist enemy . Which it is to those they seek to police and conquer .


----------



## editec (Mar 12, 2013)

Did he personally get rich because of his position of power?

If he did, _that's bad._

Did he use his power to help the people of his nation?

If he did, _that's good.
_

I think I'll let ya'll do your own research.


----------



## waltky (Mar 13, 2013)

Granny says if dey don't embalm his `fore dey stick him inna glass coffin, he gonna be a stinky man...

*Venezuela says embalming of Chavez' body 'unlikely'*
_13 March 2013 - The government wanted to display the embalmed body of Hugo Chavez as it has been done with Lenin and Mao Zedong_


> The acting president of Venezuela, Nicolas Maduro has said it is highly unlikely that the body of the former president Hugo Chavez will be embalmed.  Earlier, Mr Maduro had suggested it would be preserved and displayed like Lenin, Ho Chi Minh and Mao Zedong.  Mr Maduro said Russian experts thought it would probably not be possible, as the body had not been properly prepared in time and now presented complexities.  Meanwhile, the official mourning period has been extended until Friday.  After the president's death on 5 March, the government had declared seven days of official mourning.  The United Nations general assembly held a minute of silence for Mr Chavez on Wednesday.
> 
> 'Assassination plot'
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 13, 2013)

Top 10 Famous Mummified Bodies - Listverse


----------



## rdean (Mar 13, 2013)

My parents told me, "Only speak good of the dead".

He's dead.

Good.


----------



## waltky (Mar 15, 2013)

Mebbe dey takin' him on one last tour of the ruin he created...

*Hugo Chavez coffin parades past Venezuela's ills*
_Mar 15,`13  -- The road from the military academy where Hugo Chavez's body has been lying in state to the hilltop museum where he'll be displayed indefinitely is lined with some of the most dangerous slums on the planet. It runs under bridges in dire need of repair and past grocery stores with few groceries._


> Tens of thousands of Venezuelans gathered along that route Friday to watch the late president's body cross the city in yet another choreographed show designed to keep Chavez supporters in thrall, at least until an April 14 election to replace him. Afterward, people will have to go on living with the problems that Chavez left behind.  This tense, relentlessly gray capital embodies many of Venezuela's problems, with crumbling apartment towers and food lines often sharing the same sidewalk with cheering crowds eager to greet their departed Comandante.  "More than anything, the government continues fighting with everyone, and does everything badly," said Francisco Olivero, a 54-year-old carpenter who lives with his wife and five children in the poor neighborhood of Catia, just blocks from the funeral route.
> 
> Like many Venezuelans, Olivero said wartime-levels of street violence all over the city were his top worry.  "They kill people here every day," he said. "I've lost friends, relatives."  As thousands of bused-in police academy cadets gathered along the route to prepare for the procession, Olivero and his wife, Yelitza Acuna, hid from the sun while waiting in a block-long line to buy flour, coffee, butter and other food staples they said have been hard to come by for about two years.  The store, which sits along the most trafficked part of the route, happened to be selling the rare goods Friday, drawing a crowd of people desperate for a few bags of flour.  "The word spread in the street, and we all came running here," said Oliver's wife, a cook's assistant. Later, Chavez's coffin traveled down the street in a black hearse, to the roar of thousands of admirers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 15, 2013)

He was a cockroach.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 18, 2013)

Was Castro? I'd say very bad as he stoled the wealth of the people that worked hard to earn it.

He made his nation poorer and caused trouble.


----------

